# everything you bros need to know about tiger pumping



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

tiger pumping step 1.

obtain a large cock pump from your local cock pump supplier. I buy mine from amazon.com 
Amazon.com: X-Rated Jack's Hammer Vibrating Cock Pump: Health & Personal Care

step 2.  vodka, cheap dark eyes brand

step 3.  lube.  I like ky jelly

step 4.  remove the sleeve from the cock pump.

step 5.  put your penis and balls into the cock pump

step 6.  pump until your scrotum turns blue,  hold, release, and repeat.


Enjoy your nuts swollen to the size of grapefruits, and remember this: don't just pump cock, pump balls too.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

Galleries / New Pics


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow thats fucking sick. Retlaw would be beating off for days to those pics.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

srry I see there is a sex health section, mods tow to there and kiss my volleyball sized sack while you are at it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> srry I see there is a sex health section, mods tow to there and kiss my volleyball sized sack while you are at it.




maybe you should buy a bigger pump and stick your puny chicken legs in there.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> maybe you should buy a bigger pump and stick your puny chicken legs in there.


 

ZING......


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

you've seen mine, now lets see yours.  they make clit pumps, fyi


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Wow thats fucking sick. Retlaw would be beating off for days to those pics.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

also look out for broken blood vessels, you don't want to over pump.


----------



## mich29 (Jan 16, 2011)

wow I've read everything now


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

you too can have a scrotum the size of a volleyball someday.


----------



## ROID (Jan 17, 2011)

damn.....

that can't be healthy


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> also look out for broken blood vessels, you don't want to over pump.



Really???  There is a lot more to look out besides broken blood vessels such as unable to urinate properly.  Or, even better, my penis disappeared because they were sucked into my nutsack!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 27, 2011)

do i even want to know what this batty boy is talking about


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks alot hagaroids, now Amazon is gonna start recommending some really weird sh*t.  GYCH!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jan 27, 2011)

Man keep your fucking fetishes and shit to yourself, this is a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2011)

If anything, it should've went into the sexual section or anthing goes.  Or, they could make a section called, "Hair-old's Closet"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone call ICE!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Someone call ICE!



What is ICE?


----------



## NewMe (Jan 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> maybe you should buy a bigger pump and stick your puny chicken legs in there.


----------



## mp340 (Jan 28, 2011)

Man you got alot of time on your hands...


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess I should have come to this thread 1st so I could have followed what was going on in another thread.  I will try and keep up


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 28, 2011)

I pump my junk every other day. It's awesome!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

Just ordered mine. Can't w8 to try it out. I hope it's better than the Accujack2000TM


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

david said:


> What is ICE?



Immigration and Customs Enforcement.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 28, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I guess I should have come to this thread 1st so I could have followed what was going on in another thread.  I will try and keep up


 Get the hubby a pump for valentines day and tiger pump him.  a temporary increase in girth will be noticed even after a few sessions. 



sprayherup said:


> I pump my junk every other day. It's awesome!


TIGER PUMP IT BRO!!!


GearsMcGilf said:


> Just ordered mine. Can't w8 to try it out. I hope it's better than the Accujack2000TM



Woot! Don't get carried away with your first few pumps, you want to ease into it.  I have stretch marks on my cock from getting too carried away with weights and pumps. 



vortrit said:


> Immigration and Customs Enforcement.


I'm a legal and law abiding citizen of this country, thanks for the concern.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I'm a legal and law abiding citizen of this country, thanks for the concern.



I didn't say you weren't. Somebody asked what ICE stood for, so I told them. And you're right - being a complete and total douche-bag is unfortunately not against the law. GICH!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Woot! Don't get carried away with your first few pumps, you want to ease into it.  I have stretch marks on my cock from getting too carried away with weights and pumps.



Werd.  I can see how you could easily get carried away with it.  When it gets here, I prolly won't even make it back inside the house before starting.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 28, 2011)

you are a bitter man this evening sir vortrt.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> you are a bitter man this evening sir vortrt.



Not bitter at all - just being un-funny.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 28, 2011)

Isn't this current events ? Tiger doesn't need any help pumping!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Isn't this current events ? Tiger doesn't need any help pumping!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm guessing my genitals are much, much larger than that of Mr. Woods.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 30, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I'm guessing my genitals are much, much larger than that of Mr. Woods.



Question for you.  About how long after tiger pumpin it does the swelling and tenderness remain?  Should I be concerned or just flaunt it around that much more?

HYCH!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 30, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Question for you.  About how long after tiger pumpin it does the swelling and tenderness remain?  Should I be concerned or just flaunt it around that much more?
> 
> HYCH!




you really want to avoid tiger pumping to the point that there is swelling and pain. pumping works in the same ways as weightlifting in that tissues are being beaten up and will heal.  you will notice that if you over do it your sausage will be plumper for a few hours, but a little sore.  You want permanent results from pumping, which will take time.  Too much vacuum can be a serious risk so I pump until I note discomfort, then release the valve a little to make it tolerable.

Also if you are just pumping your penis you can get different results from the kind of sleeve you have on it. A thin rubber sleeve like most come with will flex with your penis and you will note a massive increase in girth while under vacuum.  If you are going for length use a silicone sleeve like this:
http://www.amazon.com/California-Exotics-Universal-Sleeve-Pumps/dp/B002JINMJ2/

It will not flex nearly as much as the rubber sleeve so you will need to lubricate to enter it. Because it does not flex as much your penis will not expand as much in diameter, rather will extend more in length.  I use both sleeves on and off for best overall results.  I have noticed a lot more girth increase than length increase when using the thin rubber sleeves alone.  The silicone sleeve has left a hickey on my dick in the past though, so I feel it is easier to hurt yourself with the silicone sleeve without realizing.  Married guys may have a very hard time explaining a hickey on his dick.

happy pumping fellow tigers!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I didn't say you weren't. Somebody asked what ICE stood for, so I told them. And you're right - being a complete and total douche-bag is unfortunately not against the law. GICH!



Thank you for the ICE explanation.  Now, what does GICH mean??


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, you guys are really serious about these penis pumps!!  

It's almost recreational!!!!  However, I will still not be purchasing one.  Any of my girlfriend's will do for now.    And, Hagaroid, before you begin, let me stop you by saying, I don't need to be pumping everyday-every minute...  penis has to rest sometime, too!  Builds up a better orgasm and tons of fluid.  See  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/114753-i-want-cover-my-gfs-face-anyone-successfuly-increased-their-load.html


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 29, 2017)

I use a pump. Shit works bro. I'm 7" don't need it I'm happy with my cock. Saw one being used in a porn and I thought it was hot so I ordered on and holy shit made my cock fat as hell lol.  Any other guys try them out or use one as part of their routine let me know


----------

